# ساعدوني على قد ما تقدروا



## احساس الأمل (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ... 
الرجاء مساعدتي في ترجمة هذا المقطع ...

4. Conclusion​Although it was difficult, conflicting even with these series
of furanones, to gather in the same structure anti-oxidant
and anti-inflammatory properties, appropriate
modifications of previous derivatives​​​​3 led to active
products in both areas. However, regarding all the data
only furanones 8g and 18f showed significant and potent
biological effects in the different tests used, associated to
a large therapeutic index in view of their LD50 superior
to 800 mg/kg ip. The presence of two aromatic nuclei on​
the olide ring confers a high lipophilicity to the mole-

cules, which may contribute to their effective access,
retention and interaction with biological membranes.
If we extrapolate these in vitro results to an in vivo situation,
we can assume that​​​​8g and 18f can interfere at
distinct levels in the radical chain reaction, thus exerting
a synergistic effect in mitigating tissue damage that occurs
during inflammatory disease. Thus 8g and 18f were
selected for further pharmacological and toxicological
tests since they have an attractive profile as anti-oxidant​
and anti-inflammatory agents.


ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------

